# Yup.....im fukn pissed



## Deleted member 20240 (Sep 19, 2018)

First off, let me apologize that this is not travel related, although it may make my future travel funds slimmer. I'll try to keep my rant brief, as I am typing using only my left hand. My right was rendered useless yesterday due to a pit bite that occured at work. Im employed at the humane society. I know that this kind of thing comes with the territory, but this was preventable. I stepped into a kennel to take a harness off a dog. This dog just chomped down on someones shoe for going inside his space. Don't you think that's somthing I should have been made aware of, so I could take precautions? Apparently my boss didn't think so cause I had no clue this happened until after I was getting my stitches at urgent care. I can't recieve any comphensation for her negligence, thanks to AZ law and I have to work the next 2 days with one hand so hopefully, workers comp will cover my med bills and give me only up to 66% of my regular wages for a brief period of time if my hand is permantley fuked .(insert long winded legal explanation here) thier might be tendon damage. Its pretty friggin deep. My only glimmer of hope is a follow up doc. Appt. Saturday where, I might be able to get more work restrictions and hope my comphensation covers lost hours if pushing myself to hustle with one fuking hand burns me out. I've included a nasty pic for those of you who get off on that shit.


----------



## roughdraft (Sep 19, 2018)

all i can say is god damn i feel for you

i was bit for the first time last year and it was a shitshow to deal with


----------



## Deleted member 20240 (Sep 19, 2018)

im more pissed at the people involved than the dog and the bite. Sorry u had to feel where im comin from it's a pain in tha ass aint it!?


----------



## roughdraft (Sep 19, 2018)

im with ya on the red tape and dimwit management as well v_v 

best of luck in sortin the fuckery


----------



## Dmac (Sep 19, 2018)

Wow, that sucks! Hope you get better.


----------



## Deleted member 20240 (Sep 19, 2018)

Dmac said:


> Wow, that sucks! Hope you get better.


Thanks dude


----------



## Thomas Walker (Sep 19, 2018)

Honestly, there's no way they should be able to get away with what they did to you. To place an employee in a situation they know is dangerous without warning said employee is straight up negligence on their part. I don't know much about law, but there might be a chance at a small-time lawsuit (anyone correct me if I'm wrong).


----------



## Deleted member 20240 (Sep 19, 2018)

Thomas Walker said:


> Honestly, there's no way they should be able to get away with what they did to you. To place an employee in a situation they know is dangerous without warning said employee is straight up negligence on their part. I don't know much about law, but there might be a chance at a small-time lawsuit (anyone correct me if I'm wrong).


Lawyer informed about the legalities in AZ. This state really likes to shit on It's citizens. A doc here can't even order a complete medical work release. Im gonna keep my eyes and ears open though. I've always had a penchant for sticking it to the man.


----------



## Gwasher (Sep 20, 2018)

Ga. has the same bs law about workers comp too. Something like you cant sue your employer for getting hurt if they have coverage. Only if you can prove Negligence. I cut my finger in half long ways at work bc someone didn't screw a blade guard on a deli slicer. Any lawyer I talked to wanted 25% plus crazy expenses like gas for coming to talk to me, fees for pulling hospital paperwork, etc. I hope you get better dude.


----------



## Deleted member 20240 (Sep 20, 2018)

Gwasher said:


> Ga. has the same bs law about workers comp too. Something like you cant sue your employer for getting hurt if they have coverage. Only if you can prove Negligence. I cut my finger in half long ways at work bc someone didn't screw a blade guard on a deli slicer. Any lawyer I talked to wanted 25% plus crazy expenses like gas for coming to talk to me, fees for pulling hospital paperwork, etc. I hope you get better dude.



Thanks man


----------



## Desperado Deluxe (Sep 24, 2018)

this is sad ::drowning::. hopefully you get some sort of compensation.


----------



## Deleted member 20240 (Sep 25, 2018)

Actually quit today. They were refusing to stop pestering me to violate my work restrictions. I had enough. Im getting the hell outta az. This state treats it's citizens like shit on so many levels. Workers comp will still cover my med bills luckily.


----------



## Gwasher (Sep 28, 2018)

Make sure you keep that wound clean man, infection on the road happens quick. Are they dissolving stitches?


----------



## Deleted member 20240 (Sep 28, 2018)

Gwasher said:


> Make sure you keep that wound clean man, infection on the road happens quick. Are they dissolving stitches?


Actually healing up well. Stitches coming out tue. Not on road yet. Soon though!


----------



## Gwasher (Sep 29, 2018)

I was so antsy when I got mine out, it just ended up feeling like they pulled a dried up scab off. I had stitches in my nail bed too bc I cut my finger in half, long ways-through finger nail to knuckle.


----------



## Deleted member 20240 (Sep 30, 2018)

Gwasher said:


> I was so antsy when I got mine out, it just ended up feeling like they pulled a dried up scab off. I had stitches in my nail bed too bc I cut my finger in half, long ways-through finger nail to knuckle.


Yeah. Ready 4 em 2 go. @ this point thier actually inhibiting complete healing and pulling like a mofo when I try to stretch my fingers out. My hand feels trapped. Creepy feeling. I don't know how I managed back in 2011, after I was hit by a van. I'm being a baby now. Musta been the good drugs


----------



## Gwasher (Oct 2, 2018)

wISDOM said:


> Yeah. Ready 4 em 2 go. @ this point thier actually inhibiting complete healing and pulling like a mofo when I try to stretch my fingers out. My hand feels trapped. Creepy feeling. I don't know how I managed back in 2011, after I was hit by a van. I'm being a baby now. Musta been the good drugs


lol we must be living on the same level man. I was hit by a drunk driver when I was 13 and broke all kinds of crazy shit. But I always tell people that as soon as the ambulance got me, the pain went from an 11 to a 1. I was telling the driver to take me home and not tell my parents lmao morphine is good like that.


----------

